
Ask HN: A search engine for learning resources? - hsikka
Hey all, I&#x27;m thinking about scrapping together a human curated cross between product hunt and a search engine to streamline learning and understand what resources are optimal to follow. What do you all think?
======
vvvkkk
Hi, you can create own search system on bubblehunt.com. Add any resources
about learning in your profile and create own best search engine for this
topic. You can become independent information provider like miniGoogle.

